# None dwm is not compiling



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 16, 2010)

My system compile all my ports without any problem except dwm. I tried all dwm but I get this: 

```
dwm.c:33:28: error: X11/cursorfont.h: No such file or directory
dwm.c:34:24: error: X11/keysym.h: No such file or directory
dwm.c:35:23: error: X11/Xatom.h: No such file or directory
dwm.c:36:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
dwm.c:37:24: error: X11/Xproto.h: No such file or directory
dwm.c:38:23: error: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
```
:OOO


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you installed x11/xorg?
Looks like no (judging by the errors)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes. I use fluxbox and I am writing from dwm right now (I had already compiled a dwm sometime ago and I kept it on an hdd as backup  )
But I wan to make changes. I download the source, I made changes (colors etc) but compiling fails.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 16, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I download the source, I made changes (colors etc) but compiling fails.


So you're executing a gcc command or running a makefile? The gcc command should probably include something like

```
-I /usr/X11R6/include -L /usr/X11R6/lib -lX11
```


----------



## Beastie (Nov 16, 2010)

Duh! I just downloaded the source, untared it and ran *make*. I saw it (config.mk) already contains the gcc parameters I mentioned above. Half a second later dwm was ready to be used.


```
% make
dwm build options:
CFLAGS   = -g -std=c99 -pedantic -Wall -O0 -I. -I/usr/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -DVERSION="5.8.2" -DXINERAMA
LDFLAGS  = -g -L/usr/lib -lc -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lXinerama
CC       = cc
creating config.h from config.def.h
CC dwm.c
CC -o dwm

% ls
LICENSE       README        config.h      dwm*          dwm.c
Makefile      config.def.h  config.mk     dwm.1         dwm.o
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 16, 2010)

With 
	
	



```
make install
```
 my problem solved 
I was trying 
	
	



```
gcc dwm.c
```
 like the old days.


----------

